# Instrumente per Mikros aufnehmen um eine gute Aufnahme zu erzielen



## FlowersBeheaded (8. November 2004)

Abend Leute.
Ich hab ein Soundproblem. Ich weiß nicht ob mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann oder es hier überhaupt angebracht ist soetwas zu fragen. Ich spiele in einer Band und wir haben kein Geld für ein Tonstudio. Daher nehmen wir mit Wavelab und 3 Mikros unsere Instrumente ab um dann eine einigermaßen anhörbare Tonqualität zu erreichen. Wir haben jetzt das Problem, dass der Bass total e klingt. Manchmal werden auch Töne verschluckt. Liegt das an der justierung des Mikros? Vielleicht hatte ja schon jemand von euch das selbe Problem und kann mir da nen Tip geben, wie man das am besten lösen kann.....wir haben auch nen Minidiskplayer....da haben wir mit einem Mikro im raum eine ganz passable Aufnahme machen können. Aber ist halt nicht das was wir wollen. Zur info ich hab nen Ibanez BTB aktiv Bass .... Am Bassverstärker ist auch ein output falls das was bringt. ICh freu mich auf Antworten.
MfG FB


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. November 2004)

Also es liegt vermutlich wirklich am Mikrofon, ich würde mich da mal in einem Fachgeschäfft erkunden welches Mikrofon für sowas am geeignetsen ist.

Den Output vom Amp würde ich auf keinen Fall direkt an eine Hifi anlage klemmen.
Ist das selbe bei E-Gitarren sowas kann die Boxen der Anlage zerstören.
Interesant wäre es vieleicht zu wissen was für einen Bassamp du benutzt, einige Modell sind tatsächlich so gestaltet das man den Ausgang an eine Hifi Anlage anschliesen kann, in den meisten Fällen ist jedoch davon abzuraten 

Ich hab dir auch mal eine PN geschickt


----------



## Rollo (8. November 2004)

Am besten funktioniert das ganze im Zusammenspiel mit einem Kondensatormikrofon direkt für Instrumente und ein Mischpult. Ob das mit einem Bass funktioniert weis ich nicht mit meiner Gitarre hat es auf jeden Fall funktioniert. Auf jeden Fall ein Kondensator Mic oder ggf. ein dynamisches Mic.


----------



## FlowersBeheaded (9. November 2004)

Danke für eure Antworten. Wir werden uns in der Band mal auseinandersetzen, welches die beste Lösung ist. Vielleicht kann man ja auch einfach den Bassverstärker an unseren Powermixer anschließen, so dass wir nicht per Mikro aufnehmen müssen. Fragt sich ob das so gut für die Anlage ist und ob sich der Sound überhaupt besser anhört. Wir haben auch mal alle Instrumente einzeln aufgenommen und dann übereinander gelegt....aber das war e. Naja wir werden sehn was draraus wird.

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle.

MfG FB

*to live is to die*


----------



## BeaTBoxX (10. November 2004)

Hiho,

ich glaube, da gibts viele Haken und Ösen..allerdings auf viele Möglichkeiten.

Zum Thema "Signal am Amp-line-out abgreifen":
Ich spiel selber nur 0815-mäßig Gitarre.. hab allerdings schon das ein oder andere drüber gelesen & ausprobiert. Im Normfall macht der Amp gerade bei Gitarre & Bass doch einen recht großen Anteil am Sound aus ! (Deswegen werden auch oft Solche Sounds per Mikro vor dem Amp aufgenommen") Thema Röhrensättigung, Wärme usw.

Wurde ja schon gesagt.. für solche Instrumentalsachen ist wohl ein Kondensatormikro zu empfehlen. Hast du Daten von deinem verwendeten Mikro ? Wenn ja wie sieht denn der Frequenzgang aus? (am besten grafisch) evtl ist das Mik wirklich fuer Bass einfach ungeeignet ( Gesangsmikros muessen ja frequenzmäßig eigentlich  nicht wirklich einen Bass-Gitarrenbereich abdecken)
Die Mikropositionierung spielt in den Sound mit rein.. ebenso aber auch der Raum!
Ich weiss ja nich wo ihr eure Sachen recordet, aber denkt mal an Schallausbreitung .. Reflektionen an glatten Oberflächen usw.. die warscheinlich eher unerwünscht sind. Rooms/Reverbs usw  kann man nachträglich geziehlt immernoch auf das Instrument legen.. also beim Recorden würde ICH das so trocken und clean wie möglich machen!
Also kleiner Raum.. der am besten keine glatten flaechen hat. (langfasrige Handtuecher oder Decken aufhaengen oder sowas.. klingt komisch...soll aber helfen um Reflektionen zu vermeiden) Optimum waer natuerlich eine kleine Kabine, die mit Akkustikschaumstoffplatten ausgekleidet ist.. 

Du sagtest ihr nehmt mit 3 Mikros auf?
Gleichzeitig 3 Instrumente?
Evtl koenntet ihr mal ne nicht so tolle Aufnahme hernehmen und dem jeweiligen Musiker als Orientierung auf Kopfhörer geben. Dann natuerlich jedes Instrument einzeln recorden. 

Alternative , die mir noch einfaellt:

Bass -> Preamp -> Rechner und durch das VST Plugin NI Guitar Rig jagen. (Viele viele angeblich sehr gute AMp-Modelle ..variable Mikropositionen usw usw usw)
Das zielt nämlich genau auf diese Problematik ab! Und es gibt massenweise klassische Effekte  dazu a la Alesis Tube Screamer TS808 usw usw 

Hoffe ein wenig geholfen zu haben 

Viel Erfolg  & Viel Spass

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. November 2004)

@Frank Guitarrig kostet aber auch gleich um die400€ und es setzt eine sehr schnelle Soundkarte vorraus.
Und ich bin auch garnicht sicher ob das auch für Bass gedacht ist...
Auserdem kenne ich viele Leute die mit diesem Programm mehr als unzufrieden sind was den Klang betrifft.

Bessere Alternative wäre doch einfach einen Preamp mit Amp & Box Modelling zu benutzen wie zum Beispiel der Behringer Bass-V-Amp für ~180€
Damit ist doch ein ziemlich ordentlicher Basssound der dem Orginal sehr nahe kommt möglich.
Und er kann direkt an Stereoanlagen betrieben werden ( immernoch abzuraten die armen Boxen ) oder an einer PA Anlage , wobei ich zu PA raten würde da diese sowieso mit Gitarre und Bass Klarkommen.

Röhrensättigung ist sowieso nichtmehr so das Thema, moderne Transen (zB Marshal MG-100 DFX ) können den Röhren Sound sehr gut imitieren, und sind nicht so empfindlich.
Aber das ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## BeaTBoxX (12. November 2004)

Das kann ich nich beurteilen.. bin kein "Gitarrist", ich meine was in Gitarristenohren "gut" klingt. Ich bin nur mal alles so losgeworden, was mir dazu eingefallen ist 

Gruß & schönes WE

Frank


----------

